# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Υπόλοιπα >  Μοτερ γκαραζοπορτας

## mikemtb73

Εχω βγαλει το μοτερ απο την γκαραζοπορτα του σπιτιού μετα απο πτωση του ρελε του. Φαινεται καθαρα οτι μια σπειρα ειναι εκτος και ακουμπαει σώμα.
Δεν εχω καμια εμπειρια με περιελεξεις,  φοβαμαι οτι θα το καταστερεψω. που μπορω να απευθυνθώ?
Σημειωστε οτι όλος ο μηχανισμος είναι της πλακας, απο τα βαθη της κινας(ας λέει ιταλικό )

----------


## chipakos-original

Σαν να έχει λιώσει η πλαστική καρακάσα και έχει σφηνώσει μέσα. Αφού έφτασες μέχρι εκεί το απομακρύνεις προσεκτικά από το μεταλλικό σημείο που ακουμπάει και κλείνεις πάλι το μοτέρ.Αυτό δεν πήγε από μόνο του εκεί, το έχουν βάλει από την αρχή.Το μοτέρ να υποθέσω 230βολτ???Η υπόλοιπη περιέλιξη δεν δείχνει πρόβλημα, ούτε έχει μαυρίσει.

----------


## vasilllis

Πηγιανε το σε περιελικτη να το μετρησει κιολας.
Διαφορετικα σπρωξε το να μπει μεδα με καποιο μαλακο υλικο...

----------


## gep58

Αυτό συνέβει κατά την κατασκευή όταν περνώντας το μονωτικό "U" άφησε την σπείρα εκτεθειμένη και χώρια από τις υπόλοιπες.
Εκείνο που μπορεί να γίνει (θα χρειαστεί υπομονή) θα πρέπει με τρόπο να ξεκολλήσει το "U" (λόγω του βερνικιού) και να σπρωχθεί προς τα κάτω μέχρι να εμφανιστεί το τμήμα της σπείρας.
Μετά να πιεστεί η σπείρα ώστε να πάει με τις υπόλοιπες και να ξαναέρθει το μονωτικό στη θέση του. Σε κάποιο σημείο το εμαγιέ του σύρματος έχει ξυθεί λόγω της επαφής του με τον πυρήνα και ίσως και από το μονωτικό αλλά γι' αυτό δεν μπορείς να κάνεις τπτ πέρα από λίγο βερνίκι περιελήξεων που μπορείς να ρίξεις αρκεί να μην έχει διακοπεί η σπείρα.
Ολική αναπεριέληξη βέβαια μπορεί να γίνει αλλά δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο συμφέρει κι αν την αναλαμβάνει κάποιος για τέτοιο κινητήρα

----------


## george Mp

Πιεσε το να μπει μεσα αναμεσα στα μονωτικα και αν εχεις ριξε λιγο διαφανο βερνυκι, εισαι και μακρια αν δεν εχεις να σου'δινα σπρευ διαφανο για περιελιξεις.Αν πας Πειραια εχει εδω

----------


## vasilllis

> Αυτό συνέβει κατά την κατασκευή όταν περνώντας το μονωτικό "U" άφησε την σπείρα εκτεθειμένη και χώρια από τις υπόλοιπες.
> Εκείνο που μπορεί να γίνει (θα χρειαστεί υπομονή) θα πρέπει με τρόπο να ξεκολλήσει το "U" (λόγω του βερνικιού) και να σπρωχθεί προς τα κάτω μέχρι να εμφανιστεί το τμήμα της σπείρας.
> Μετά να πιεστεί η σπείρα ώστε να πάει με τις υπόλοιπες και να ξαναέρθει το μονωτικό στη θέση του. Σε κάποιο σημείο το εμαγιέ του σύρματος έχει ξυθεί λόγω της επαφής του με τον πυρήνα και ίσως και από το μονωτικό αλλά γι' αυτό δεν μπορείς να κάνεις τπτ πέρα από λίγο βερνίκι περιελήξεων που μπορείς να ρίξεις αρκεί να μην έχει διακοπεί η σπείρα.
> Ολική αναπεριέληξη βέβαια μπορεί να γίνει αλλά δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο συμφέρει κι αν την αναλαμβάνει κάποιος για τέτοιο κινητήρα


Καλύτερα να μην κολλήσει με τις υπόλοιπες αλλά να μείνει στο μονωτικο μόνη της.


> Πιεσε το να μπει μεσα αναμεσα στα μονωτικα και αν εχεις ριξε λιγο διαφανο βερνυκι, εισαι και μακρια αν δεν εχεις να σου'δινα σπρευ διαφανο για περιελιξεις.Αν πας Πειραια εχει εδω


Άμα βάλει κόκκινο πειράζει;

----------


## mikemtb73

> Καλύτερα να μην κολλήσει με τις υπόλοιπες αλλά να μείνει στο μονωτικο μόνη της.
> Άμα βάλει κόκκινο πειράζει;


Πλακα πλάκα εχω ενα ασημί, το ειχα παρει παλια απο την μάνα μου και εβαζα σε βιδες των συσκευων που επισκευαζα 
Με την πρωτη ευκαιρία, Θα κανω αυτο που προτεινει ο βορειος γιωργος 
Ναι 230v είναι 
Και προφανως ειναι fail εκ κατασκευής.. 


Στάλθηκε από το FIG-LX1 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## chipakos-original

> Πλακα πλάκα εχω ενα ασημί, το ειχα παρει παλια απο την μάνα μου και εβαζα σε βιδες των συσκευων που επισκευαζα 
> Με την πρωτη ευκαιρία, Θα κανω αυτο που προτεινει ο βορειος γιωργος 
> Ναι 230v είναι 
> Και προφανως ειναι fail εκ κατασκευής.. 
> 
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το FIG-LX1 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Good----- good........έμειναν λίγα λεφτά στο παντελόνι.

----------


## mikemtb73

> Good----- good........έμειναν λίγα λεφτά στο παντελόνι.


Εις βάρος του ελεύθερου χρόνου  (λέμε τωρα)

Στάλθηκε από το SM-A520F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## george Mp

> .Άμα βάλει κόκκινο πειράζει;


Εε θα γινει ολο κοκκινο ενω με το διαφανο δεν θα αλλαξει η εργοστασιακη εμφανιση και ειναι πιο ευκολος ο οπτικος ελεγχος. :Smile:

----------


## mikemtb73

> Αυτό συνέβει κατά την κατασκευή όταν περνώντας το μονωτικό "U" άφησε την σπείρα εκτεθειμένη και χώρια από τις υπόλοιπες.
> Εκείνο που μπορεί να γίνει (θα χρειαστεί υπομονή) θα πρέπει με τρόπο να ξεκολλήσει το "U" (λόγω του βερνικιού) και να σπρωχθεί προς τα κάτω μέχρι να εμφανιστεί το τμήμα της σπείρας.
> Μετά να πιεστεί η σπείρα ώστε να πάει με τις υπόλοιπες και να ξαναέρθει το μονωτικό στη θέση του.


Ετσι ακριβώς έκανα! 
Ευχαριστω πολυ



Στάλθηκε από το FIG-LX1 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## gep58

better than factory!  :Thumbup:

----------

